# 2017 Walker County



## Scotsman (Nov 5, 2017)

After seeing very little sign for the past few weeks, the scrapes started showing up in the usual places. Saturday morning was extremely foggy and warm, but my son, Matthew, had come up from south Georgia for a hunt. He was glad he made the drive.

Although visibility, for most of the morning, was around 40 yards, there was not a problem seeing a deer closer than that. So at 8:15, when this buck showed up, Matt dropped him with a ten yard shot with his old Marlin .30-30.

We dressed him out at 150 pounds even, so I am guessing around 175-180 live weight.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 5, 2017)

Dandy buck, and I'm lovin' the rifle choice. Congrats to the young man.


----------



## hanglide4life (Nov 5, 2017)

Last weekend saw a deer with headlight walking in and 2 coyotes. This weekend buck right as I got down from my stand in the evening! Doh... No regular daylight deer sightings other than the ones I bumped on a little scout hike high on the mountain. Rubs everywhere now and some scrapes too.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Nov 9, 2017)

Congratulations on a nice buck.  That weight is real good for a ridge & valley deer.  Do you have food plots?


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 9, 2017)

No food plots. Lots of acorns, persimmons, privet and other browse. Surrounding areas may have food plots, but I am not certain on that.

The bucks that I killed the past three years in that same area have weighed right around 175, 180. Makes for a tough drag, which, thankfully, is not that far. They are some healthy deer.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 11, 2017)

I got out today at mid-morning. Found four fresh scrapes near one of my stands along the creek. I think it is about to get going good.


----------



## hanglide4life (Nov 12, 2017)

Yup, shot a doe and a nice 8 that was following on Pigeon yesterday. The buck's tarsals were not dark'n smelly,.... but, the doe's were! There were around 89 deer taken for the gun hunt and at least 60 bucks. Thurs. and Fri. night saw does after sunset. Didn't think the rut had quite started since haven't been seeing any deer roadkill in this area yet, but the buck was behind the doe....soooo, Great time to be in the woods!


----------



## hanglide4life (Nov 22, 2017)

My dad arrowed a 2.5 yr old 7 pt. moving at 11am this morning. Heard a dozen or so shots, mostly from 10 to noon.


----------



## tjgregory (Nov 30, 2017)

*Eight-point buck from 11/25*

I have hunted hard in Walker County this season and I finally got on the board this past Saturday morning when I shot an eight-pointer that came in with a doe at 7:30AM.  I heard him grunt a few times and got to see him rub a tree before I squeezed the trigger of my .30/06.  Thanksgiving week usually offers the best hunting that I experience each fall, and it didn’t disappoint during what’s been a slow season.  I’m sure glad that I got this buck.

I’ll be hoping that there is still some rut action to be seen when I return to the woods this Saturday.  That’s what it will take to get a shot at the big one.  I know he’s out there.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Nov 30, 2017)

Congrats on a fine buck...


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Dec 1, 2017)

Congratulaions on your 8 pointer.


----------



## jlt4800 (Dec 1, 2017)

Congratulations


----------

